
A tiger in a New York zoo has been found to have Covid-19 - MPSimmons
https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/newsroom/news/sa_by_date/sa-2020/ny-zoo-covid-19
======
bryanrasmussen
covid-19 if you have animals [https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-
life-coping/...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-
coping/animals.html)

